# Samsung 970 Evo Plus laut test zu langsam



## HyperStorm (2. Februar 2019)

Hey.

Hab mir nun mal bei Amazon die neue 970 Evo plus 500 GB gegönnt.
Nun hab ich nach dem einbau direkt erstmal die Geschwindigkeit getestet.

Hier mal die Werte:

Samsung Magician:
https://i.ibb.co/D1433j8/ssd1.jpg

AS SSD:
https://i.ibb.co/3cDZQNr/ssd2.jpg

Bei beiden Tests fiel die Leistung nun nich wirklich so aus, wie in der Produktbeschreibung beschrieben.
Nun bin ich wirklich nich der große Experte auf dem Gebiet.
Vllt. hab ich ja bei der Installation was falsch gemacht oder so.

Nach dem Einbau war die M.2 nicht direkt im Arbeitsplatz zu sehn.
Bin also in die Datenträgerverwaltung und hab dort die M.2 zugewiesen:
(https://i.ibb.co/wLRzw04/ssd3.jpg)

Danach wurde sie auch im Samsung Magician erkannt.

Danach hab ich die beiden Tests durchlaufen lassen.

Hab ich i.was falsch gemacht? Hab ich was übersehn oder so?
Am BIOS hab ich noch nichts gemacht, is aber aufm neusten Stand.

Hier mal das restliche System:
Ryzen 5 1600X
MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
2x 8 GGB DDR4
GeForce GTX 1070

Neben der neuen M.2 hab ich noch folgende Platten laufen.
- Ne etwas ältere WDC WD10EZRZ-00HTKB0 (1TB HDD) (SATA 6.0 Gb/s)
- Samsung SSD 840 Series (100 GB) (SATA 6.0 Gb/s)
- Samsung SSD 850 EVO (500 GB) (SATA 6.0 Gb/s)
- Und eben die neue Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus (500 GB) (PCIe Gen 2x4)
(https://i.ibb.co/D9yTh4m/ssd4.jpg)

Hoffe dass mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann #

Lg


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2019)

Häufigste Fehlerursache:
Du verwendest ein Board/Konfiguration, bei der nur zwei statt 4 PCIe-Lanes an Anbindung zur Verfügung stehen für die M.2-SSD.
Deswegen kann sie keine ~3,5 GB/s liefern sondern nur maximal ~1,8 GB/s.

Aber um dich zu beruhigen: Das ist völlig egal. So lange du nicht riesengroße Einzeldateien von einer M.2-SSD auf eine andere kopieren willst (das ist die einzige Art von Workload bei denen sequenzielle Datenraten was bringen, ansonsten sind die rein werbewirksam) ist es völlig egal ob deine SSD 1, 2, 3 oder 8 GB/s übertragen kann. Der praktische Performancevorteil von SSDs ist in den 4K-Werten und den Zugriffszeiten - und die sind nicht von der Anbindung begrenzt wie du siehst.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Februar 2019)

Steht doch beim Magician: Der M.2-Slot läuft zwar mit vier Lanes, aber nur nach PCIe 2.0-Spezifikation. Für die maximale Geschwindigkeit brauchts aber PCIe 3.0...


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2019)

Ja, 4x PCIe 2.0 ist die andere Alternative zu 2x PCIe 3.0 wie man auf ~1,8 GB/s kommt.


----------



## HyperStorm (2. Februar 2019)

Ok, von diesem PCIe 2.0 und 3.0 wusste ich leider nichts.
Also ist das Board, ich sag jetz mal zu "alt" für die neue M.2, versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Februar 2019)

Nein, dein Board kann PCIe3.0 - aber nicht überall.

Siehe hier in den Specs: Specification for X370 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

Da steht "Gen3(16, 0) (8, 8), Gen2(4)". Bedeutet du hast 16 Lanes mit PCIe3.0 und 4 Lanes mit 2.0.
Da deine eingebaute Grafikkarte die 16 PCIe 3.0 Lanes bereits für sich beansprucht bleiben nur noch die 2.0-Lanes für deine SSD übrig.

Das hat nichts mit Alter zu tun (PCIe3.0 ist seit vielen jahren Standard) sondern mit Plattform, Preisklasse und Ausstattung des Boards. Das sind die Feinheiten wo sich bessere/teurere von günstigeren Boards unterscheiden (welche Plattform wo welche lanes bietet ist gar nicht so trivial). Aber wie gesagt für dich ists an der Stelle praktisch egal.


----------



## HyperStorm (3. Februar 2019)

Ok, krass ^^ Man lernt echt nie aus.
Auf jeden Fall danke für die vielen Infos. Nun weiß ich, worauf ich beim nächsten Mainboard Kauf achten werde. 

Ach, eins noch, auch wenns im Endeffekt egal ist, würds mich trotzdem interessieren, ob es in dem Fall so Art Adapter, oder andere Lösungen gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2019)

HyperStorm schrieb:


> Ach, eins noch, auch wenns im Endeffekt egal ist, würds mich trotzdem interessieren, ob es in dem Fall so Art Adapter, oder andere Lösungen gibt.



Nicht wirklich - wenn keine Lanes da sind vom Board aus kann da auch kein Adapter etwas dran ändern. Du kannst natürlich einen PCIe zu M.2 Adapter verwenden und den anstelle deiner Grafikkarte einstecken. Dann haste volle 4 PCIe3.0-Lanes an deiner SSD. Und kein Bild mehr.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (4. Februar 2019)

Du könntest deine Grafikkarte auch in einen anderen Slot packen. Dann hast du nur 8 Lanes. Ist glaub ich fast egal, da die Leistung nur minimal vermindert wird. Auf diesem Wege könntest du dann die NVMe voll ausnutzen. Da dir das aber nur Nachteile bringt und keine Vorteile, rate ich dir dringend davon ab.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Februar 2019)

ich mag meinen treadripper und seine 64 pci-e lanes


----------



## swatty (4. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da steht "Gen3(16, 0) (8, 8), Gen2(4)". Bedeutet du hast 16 Lanes mit PCIe3.0 und 4 Lanes mit 2.0.
> Da deine eingebaute Grafikkarte die 16 PCIe 3.0 Lanes bereits für sich beansprucht bleiben nur noch die 2.0-Lanes für deine SSD übrig.


Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Ryzen CPUs haben insgesamt 24 PCIe  3.0 Lanes. 16 Stück davon sind für die normalen PCIe-Slots vorgesehen, in die z.B. Grafikkarten eingesteckt werden können. 4 weitere Lanes stehen i.d.R. für M.2 SSDs zur Verfügung. Die restlichen 4 Lanes werden für die Kommunikation mit dem X370 Chipsatz  benötigt.
Der Chipsatz stellt dann weitere 8 Lanes bereit, welche jedoch nur als PCIe 2.0 laufen.

Das von dir verlinkte Datenblatt bezieht sich wohl nur auf die PCIe-Slots, in welche Grafikkarten oder andere Erweiterungskarten gehören.

@HyperStorm:
Dein Mainboard hat zwei M.2 Slots. Der Slot mit der Beschriftung M2_1 ist mit 4 PCIe 3.0 Lanes direkt an die CPU angebunden, der Slot M2_2 dagegen nur mit 4 PCIe 2.0 Lanes über den Chipsatz. Ich vermute daher, dass du die Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus in Slot M2_2 eingebaut hast. Baue die SSD doch mal den Slot M2_1 ein.


----------

